# extracting PS2 game models on computer



## CPhantom (Aug 2, 2008)

I've seen this done with some other games, but nothing on this. More specifically, I need Keyblade models from KH2 or KH1, either works. I'm wanting to do a port of the keyblades over to WoW for some fun. Haha. I thought it would look interesting for a Warrior to be using Oblivion and Oathkeeper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






so yeah, but my question is if it is possible to extract 'em.


Thanks!


----------

